# Telekom startet Registrierung für rechtssichere De-Mail



## Newsfeed (13 Juli 2010)

De-Mail soll als rechtsverbindlicher Service die Online-Kommunikation zwischen Bürgern und Behörden verbessern. Den Startschuss zur Registrierung gaben vor wenigen Tagen GMX und web.de. Das Gesetz zur De-Mail steht aber noch aus, einen ersten Referentenentwurf veröffentlichte Netzpolitik.

Weiterlesen...


----------

